#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > سوال: CPU های مدل atheros

## sahamipoor

سلام وووقت بخیر خدمت دوستان وهمکاران گرامی
بنده این بورد های روتر و رادیو وlnb های میکروتیک رو تعمیر میکنم . 
به شدت نیاز مند شابلون های سری AR9344 هستم
از همکاران ونمایندگی های آیا کسی میتونه این شابلون و همچنین در صورت نیاز  این CPU رو برامون فراهم کنه؟
ممنون میشم
e9456e2fc71aba352d04aef17fc08197.jpg
download.jpg

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

